# Is Tayda Slow for Anybody Recently?



## BuddytheReow (Feb 23, 2021)

Made a Tayda order just over a week ago and I still don't have any changes in delivery with USPS other than the shipping label has been created. I'm itching to keep building! Anybody else notice they are a little slow or is it just me?


----------



## Cybercow (Feb 23, 2021)

Tayda has always been slow for me. I'm in the upper peninsula of the upper peninsula of MI and the faster I've ever gotten anything from Tayda is 4 weeks. Only ever once from them, on a large order, when I used the 2-day shipping, did it get here within 2 weeks. They may not be fast, but they sure are cheap.


----------



## Betty Wont (Feb 23, 2021)

Weird, I'm in Minnesota and I always get my orders within a week from Tayda using the cheapest USPS option. They haven't let me down yet after hundreds of orders.


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 23, 2021)

The last few times I ordered with Tayda I placed larger orders, large to me is 3 to 4 pedals worth of parts, and I paid up for the fast UPS shipping. Everything came within a week, I'm in lower Michigan. I always find it interesting to watch on the UPS app the different countries the package goes through, and how fast it is when you think about the distance. Of the three times I have paid up for the fast shipping one time it when through Hong Kong then Alaska, but the other two times it when to India then Germany then here.


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 23, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> Made a Tayda order just over a week ago and I still don't have any changes in delivery with USPS other than the shipping label has been created. I'm itching to keep building! Anybody else notice they are a little slow or is it just me?


They usually ship from Thailand to their Colorado location, then the Colorado guys ship to you, but they print up the USPS label right away so there is always a few days to a week before it actually starts tracking because it has to get to Colorado first. At least that is what I experienced when using the slow shipping.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 23, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> They usually ship from Thailand to their Colorado location, then the Colorado guys ship to you, but they print up the USPS label right away so there is always a few days to a week before it actually starts tracking because it has to get to Colorado first. At least that is what I experienced when using the slow shipping.


Agreed on this, but seems real slow to go from Thailand to Colorado. Maybe its the cold snap we've got going on in the country?


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 23, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> Agreed on this, but seems real slow to go from Thailand to Colorado. Maybe its the cold snap we've got going on in the country?


I have heard that Europe has issues with delays, it could have been delayed there. Who knows. Unless you reach out to Tayda and they respond all you can do it wait. The USPS here also still has slow spots. Next order pay the extra 5-8 bucks and enjoy what the price of a few cups of coffee gets you. I know the felling, that's why I have been paying up. I hate waiting for shit.


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 23, 2021)

What are you building?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Feb 23, 2021)

It was just lunar new year, so I'd be surprised if they were open at all through the festival. There was even a banner on their website somewhere saying there would be a few days delay in processing orders


----------



## spi (Feb 23, 2021)

The last time I ordered (January) it was slower than average, where average has been about just over a week (to CA), and this shipment took about two weeks.  Nevertheless, I've always been impressed with their speed considering the distance (and the fact that my orders all have a large variety of a small number of components to be individually wrapped and labeled in pink bags).

Also the updates have never been consistent with the order.  Once I received a "your package has just shipped" update after I already received the package.


----------



## peccary (Feb 23, 2021)

I usually use DHL when I buy from Tayda and it ships quickly.

I did a smaller order last week on the 13th, though, and because it was smaller I didn't want to pay the DHL price for shipping so I selected USPS. The label was created on the 13th (maybe that's automated?) but it didn't actually ship until the 20th and should arrive tomorrow.

I'm used to them getting here in a few days with DHL, so this seems like a significant slow-down, but it's hard to judge because it's a different shipping method. I'm just wondering why it took it so much longer to pack than the DHL order. Maybe because the shipping time is longer so they can prioritize faster delivery methods? Either way it's a bit of a bummer to have your order sat on for a week. I'll just wait for my orders to be large enough to justify shipping with DHL from now on because the USPS packaging time is a drag.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 23, 2021)

Currently building a bunch of stripboard circuits. Currently out of a lot of common capacitors (1n, 10n, etc.) and common resistors. I have some pots coming as well. Going to be pulling the trigger on the parenthesis fuzz shortly and get that one going too. On my to do list


----------



## lcipher3 (Feb 23, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> It was just lunar new year, so I'd be surprised if they were open at all through the festival. There was even a banner on their website somewhere saying there would be a few days delay in processing orders


yep - huge holiday everything shuts down


----------



## scheffehcs (Feb 23, 2021)

Do they keep a warehouse full of stuff in CO? My theory is that if they have everything you order in CO, it comes quickly, otherwise they have to wait for certain items to come in from Thailand. I could be totally off on that. I’m in MD and I always get my stuff pretty quickly, within 2 weeks usually.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 23, 2021)

I think they keep local stock (US) but with the recent weather it's got to be a huge impact.  They've been a few days slower here in Chicago but still pretty timely.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Feb 23, 2021)

My last order was placed Saturday the 20th and it's arriving tomorrow. DHL kinda sucks here so I went with UPS.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 24, 2021)

Funny thing. I decided to double check the status before I went to bed last night and the status changed to "Accepted". 8 calendar days from when I placed my order. Now I hope it gets here by the weekend. Fingers crossed


----------



## peccary (Feb 24, 2021)

scheffehcs said:


> Do they keep a warehouse full of stuff in CO? My theory is that if they have everything you order in CO, it comes quickly, otherwise they have to wait for certain items to come in from Thailand. I could be totally off on that. I’m in MD and I always get my stuff pretty quickly, within 2 weeks usually.



The most recent order I made which is taking longer than usual is coming from Colorado. Most orders Iv'e made have come from Thailand and those orders have gotten here surprisingly fast (west cost USA).


----------



## enemyofthesunn (Feb 25, 2021)

I placed an order for 2 pedals worth of parts on Sunday, got it to me in Seattle on Wednesday.


----------



## caiofilipini (Feb 25, 2021)

FWIW, it's not only Tayda, at least Mouser has been hit pretty hard with the recent storms too.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 25, 2021)

Yea. I’ve got my cart almost ready to go there. How slow is Mouser?


----------



## Cybercow (Feb 25, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> Yea. I’ve got my cart almost ready to go there. How slow is Mouser?


Mouser is quite fast. I've had orders show up within 3 days- the longest was 5 days. And live in a remote area of the US.


----------



## caiofilipini (Feb 25, 2021)

It's usually been around 3 days for me as well, except this time. I placed the order last Saturday and it's supposed to ship on Monday next week. Not too bad, but certainly slower than usual.


----------



## Euphoric Guitars (Apr 28, 2021)

Tayda order not going through.

I have tried a few times to pay for the order on their website, I input my payment data and click continue, the spinning wheel comes up, but then right back to the payment page with no confirmation. I check my visa card, no charge. I turned off my add blocker, and tried again, no luck. I tried a different search engine, no luck. There are no orders in my account on their website... I contacted customer service to see what is going on?

All that work to fill out an order and I might be headed to Mouser or Digikey hahahaha.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Apr 28, 2021)

eric.blimkie said:


> Tayda order not going through.
> 
> I have tried a few times to pay for the order on their website, I input my payment data and click continue, the spinning wheel comes up, but then right back to the payment page with no confirmation. I check my visa card, no charge. I turned off my add blocker, and tried again, no luck. I tried a different search engine, no luck. There are no orders in my account on their website... I contacted customer service to see what is going on?
> 
> All that work to fill out an order and I might be headed to Mouser or Digikey hahahaha.


I kinda had problems like that a few orders ago. Payment wouldn't go through, after 4 or 5 tries, simply because I had fractions of a penny in my order and PayPal only took whole pennies. To fix it I think I added an extra capacitor or something to even it out and worked just fine.


----------



## Cybercow (Apr 28, 2021)

eric.blimkie said:


> Tayda order not going through.
> 
> I have tried a few times to pay for the order on their website, I input my payment data and click continue, the spinning wheel comes up, but then right back to the payment page with no confirmation. I check my visa card, no charge. I turned off my add blocker, and tried again, no luck. I tried a different search engine, no luck. There are no orders in my account on their website... I contacted customer service to see what is going on?
> 
> All that work to fill out an order and I might be headed to Mouser or Digikey hahahaha.


Tayda has some fine print in their PayPal payment process. They specificy to manually round up to the next full penny if the Tayda order total has three digits in the 'cents' column.


----------



## mjh36 (Apr 28, 2021)

I usually get my Tayda stuff in a week or so, Colorado to Seattle. My recent order was sitting as "Shipping label created/USPS awaiting pickup" for the last 14 days until it finally started moving today.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Apr 29, 2021)

mjh36 said:


> I usually get my Tayda stuff in a week or so, Colorado to Seattle. My recent order was sitting as "Shipping label created/USPS awaiting pickup" for the last 14 days until it finally started moving today.


When that happens I usually assume they ship the order overseas to Colorado. That usually takes a week minimum. Then I start seeing the package move.


----------



## Coda (Apr 29, 2021)

I ordered from Tayda last week, and there was a notice that there was a local holiday that may slow down orders for a few days. I’ve also seen that they are dealing with a pretty bad drought over there, which also might be slowing things down a bit.


----------



## almondcity (Apr 29, 2021)

I was able to place an order last night with no issues


----------



## Travis (May 7, 2021)

Now I only can choose Drill Service for 125B, Tayda stop using Drill Service for other enclosures?

Look Drill Service tool, I can't choose :/


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 7, 2021)

Travis said:


> Now I only can choose Drill Service for 125B, Tayda stop using Drill Service for other enclosures?
> 
> Look Drill Service tool, I can't choose :/


Might have been a problem with the site. All enclosure type available for me under the Custom Drill Service.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (May 8, 2021)

Anecdote: Tayda is warning about holiday delays, but i placed an order last night, DHL reported it received 2 hours later.  We'll see how this anecdote pans out...

My previous slow-boat order 2 weeks ago took 7 days to SE USA.

ps. @mjh36 at first i thought your avatar was Yngwie Malmsteen.  He probably likes donuts...


----------



## fig (May 8, 2021)

Plate of Shrimp said:


> Anecdote: Tayda is warning about holiday delays, but i placed an order last night, DHL reported it received 2 hours later.  We'll see how this anecdote pans out...
> 
> My previous slow-boat order 2 weeks ago took 7 days to SE USA.
> 
> ps. @mjh36 at first i thought your avatar was Yngwie Malmsteen.  He probably likes donuts...


The whole country basically shuts down for a week to celebrate Songkran, their new year. Tayda is a small company (I think about 25 employees?) and while they couldn't know how many orders we'd make in that week, they did know orders would be delayed "somewhat".

Besides, the swag they include is awesome!


----------



## Robert (May 8, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Might have been a problem with the site. All enclosure type available for me under the Custom Drill Service.



I see all of the enclosure types on the product pages, but the drill design tool only has 125B as an option.





						Tayda Electronics Drill
					

Tayda Electronics Drill Designer for custom enclosures.




					drill.taydakits.com
				




I just used this for a 1590BB about a week ago, so I know it was working properly then.


----------



## fig (May 8, 2021)

Weird...


----------



## uranium_jones (May 8, 2021)

Sweet, glad I just pulled the trigger on a drill press! Savin' $4.50 at a time


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (May 10, 2021)

Bangkok to Cincinnati via Hong Kong in 16 hours.
(assuming that DHL converted all times to a single time zone...)
Now on hold in Cincinnati.

A quick back-of-napkin says my piddly-ass order traveled at 880 km/hr.  🚀

_Gramps: "I see the problem.  It's America!"_


----------



## mjh36 (May 10, 2021)

Plate of Shrimp said:


> Anecdote: Tayda is warning about holiday delays, but i placed an order last night, DHL reported it received 2 hours later.  We'll see how this anecdote pans out...
> 
> My previous slow-boat order 2 weeks ago took 7 days to SE USA.
> 
> ps. @mjh36 at first i thought your avatar was Yngwie Malmsteen.  He probably likes donuts...


Haha it is Yngwie. There's a video on Youtube and he apparently HATES donuts.


----------



## Texasbluezman (May 10, 2021)

I forgot about my last order and 2 weeks later it hadn't moved at all in tracking. I emailed Tayda and the next day it was moving. I think my order slipped through the cracks or something? Lol  At least I wasn't in a hurry for the parts.


----------



## ryan z (May 11, 2021)

Texasbluezman said:


> I forgot about my last order and 2 weeks later it hadn't moved at all in tracking. I emailed Tayda and the next day it was moving. I think my order slipped through the cracks or something? Lol  At least I wasn't in a hurry for the parts.


Same over here.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (May 13, 2021)

> Haha it is Yngwie. There's a video on Youtube and he apparently HATES donuts.



That has got to be the greatest way to be proven wrong.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (May 13, 2021)

Closing the loop: my little package was quite the jetsetter.


----------

